
Netflix’s interactive shows arrive to put you in charge of the story - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/20/15834858/netflix-interactive-shows-puss-in-boots-buddy-thunderstruck
======
metalliqaz
This is neat. It's quite difficult to see this translating to adult shows, but
it does seem to offer some promise for a future "remix" ecosystem on platforms
like Netflix.

Imagine there was a kind of "choose your own adventure" feature that allowed
people to select any scenes in any order from the entire Netflix Originals
catalogue, including deleted scenes, extended scenes, alternates, and
bloopers. People could edit their own programs and share them. Imagine people
editing their own version of Stranger Things down to a two-hour movie, or
perhaps changing the entire plot to more of a bizarre high-school romance. It
could be interesting.

------
tareqak
Techmeme's headline (too long to replace the original with): _Netflix tests
interactive episodes for kids which allow different storylines to be chosen,
available on select smart TVs, Roku, and iOS devices_

